# Cracking bath bombs



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello everyone, i am a new seller on etsy and im creating bath bombs for sale (About to create a shop) im not selling yet, I am having a difficult time with every recipe I tried because my bath bombs either span or they get to soft to the point that if I touch them they would break. With hard work and some try and error, i finally got to find a recipe that works well for me but:
1 c baking soda
1/2 citrid acid
1/2 cornstarch 
1/2 empson salt
3 tbsp of coconut oil
1 tsp of water 
then 30 drops of essential oils and 2 drops of coloring
i mix the dry ingredient first separately from the liquid ones then mix.

However, now my bath bombs seem to crack when i get them out of the two sides molds, the seem to be hard as rock but they either have cracks on the middle or around the bath bomb. some of them crack in two  i am very frustrated since ive wasted so much product


----------



## Dahila (Jun 2, 2017)

you are having difficulties with your products and you are selling on Etsy?  I thought people sell when they get perfect products.  Well No advice for such sellers.  You bath bombs are to wet btw


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 2, 2017)

I would really not even plan on thinking about considering selling


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 2, 2017)

1. too much cornstarch, cut it by half.
2. don't use coconut oil.
3. Use kaolin clay.
4. Your bombs are getting too wet. 
5. They are way too oily.

I don't know if you meant to say you are selling or not, but don't. This isn't 'product'. This is 'learning fodder' for at least 365 days of practice. I've been doing it a few years now and still feel like a big ol' noob. My bath bombs still screw up, I've used other people's recipes, I've used my own, and I've tweaked my own countless times. Once I moved, I started tweaking it again. 

Hope this helps.

Oh, add a little cream of tartar in that bad boy, too.


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

Seems too wet for sure, and that is the problem. Let me go through your recipe... 

1 c baking soda
1/2 citrid acid
1/2 cornstarch *(skip this)*
1/2 empson salt *(decrease this as well)* 
3 tbsp of coconut oil *(+olive oil)*
1 tsp of water *(0.75)*
then 30 drops of essential oils and 2 drops of coloring *(what kind of essential oil? the density matters)*

Agreed with TwystedPryncess on Kaolin Clay... The problem is your bath bombs are more wet than being more oily, to me.


----------



## Susie (Jun 2, 2017)

So, why do we need two threads by the same person about the same issue?


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 2, 2017)

Susie said:


> So, why do we need two threads by the same person about the same issue?


 

Fixed it.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 2, 2017)

yeah not too oily now that I think about it. I could add again but I'll wait and see if original poster comes back or if we scared her off.


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

sorry!! im new to this


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

jessymcc00 said:


> sorry!! im new to this



No worries, hope we could help...


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

i use these
https://artnaturals.com/products/to...8IMH03-p22UQxiycplm5zDR2ncDSM0Of3QaAmST8P8HAQ
http://www.pipingrock.com/fragrance...sJ3PW5o09sCeErc2B-HmY6HurCVRKf8SB4aAmdj8P8HAQ


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

duckinatub said:


> Seems too wet for sure, and that is the problem. Let me go through your recipe...
> 
> 1 c baking soda
> 1/2 citrid acid
> ...


by decresing the salt u mean instead of 1/2 i should use 1/4?


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

jessymcc00 said:


> by decresing the salt u mean instead of 1/2 i should use 1/4?


and 6 tbsp of oil?


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

jessymcc00 said:


> and 6 tbsp of oil?



I need to know what exact essential or f.o are you using...  also let me know, which order do you follow when you mix all the ingredients, we might change that as well


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

duckinatub said:


> I need to know what exact essential or f.o are you using...  also let me know, which order do you follow when you mix all the ingredients, we might change that as well


I used: http://www.pipingrock.com/fragrance...sJ3PW5o09sCeErc2B-HmY6HurCVRKf8SB4aAmdj8P8HAQ

I take all the dry ingredients, first the baking soda, cornstarch, empson salt then i take another bowl and miss the water the oil and the essential oils. I mix each bowl separately then i slowly pour the liquids into the dry mixture and start mixing. I would then immediately start pouring the mixture into a Christmas ornament and press it as hard as i can then i place them in the refrigerator for 2 hours, take them out and wait 24hrs.. the next day they all seem to be cracked but it feels hard to the surface. I make sure to make these bath bombs when humidity is under 50% too


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

jessymcc00 said:


> I used: http://www.pipingrock.com/fragrance...sJ3PW5o09sCeErc2B-HmY6HurCVRKf8SB4aAmdj8P8HAQ
> 
> I take all the dry ingredients, first the baking soda, cornstarch, empson salt then i take another bowl and miss the water the oil and the essential oils. I mix each bowl separately then i slowly pour the liquids into the dry mixture and start mixing. I would then immediately start pouring the mixture into a Christmas ornament and press it as hard as i can then i place them in the refrigerator for 2 hours, take them out and wait 24hrs.. the next day they all seem to be cracked but it feels hard to the surface. I make sure to make these bath bombs when humidity is under 50% too



Now when I make my bath bombs,I use Mica, I don't use cornstarch, and I don't put them in the refrigerator.(lol I live in Canada, maybe that's why - just jkn) . I do use epsom salt, depending on the bath bomb... You can check my ingredients, and the bath bombs, that I make from here:
https://www.shopduckinatub.ca/collections/bath-bombs

Also, You can keep the citric acid , the last... You don't need to use, 2 bowls... Use one, and add the baking soda, first... Then your carrier oils (coconut(2), olive(2)) ... mix it really well, and i add my mica, and mix them really well. If it feels dry, add little more carrier oil. Now, if you are using a spray bottle, then spray it twice, and mix it again... Feel the mix... We don't want it too dry or too wet... If it is sandy then spray one more time, while you are mixing it... Once the colorant is spreaded equally, add your citric acid... Now if you make a wet mix, that will cause cracking. Now it should feel little colder than usual... Mostly, when you listen the mix, if it is a fizzing sound already, that means that is not gonna work... So we don't wanna get to that point. For that reason, when I make 20- 25 bath bombs, i spray 4 times, max. You can also use witchazel but, then use little less. And you need to work faster. 

Note that,  I spray the baking soda and all the mix, *before I add the citric acid , that's one of the method that I use... I also use SLSA, in my bath bombs... not that it would make a difference.
So that is the order you can follow. No need to put in the refrigerator... Keep it in the mold for like 30-45 min, then tap both sides, and take them out of the mold. You can place it on a towel, or a sponge ... somewhere soft... Some people even use thin cloth on rice...  Let me know, if this works for you..


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 2, 2017)

thank you so much for all your help and support!! does it matter where you place them around the house during their drying "stage"?


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

You can place them anywhere, let me know the results.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't use any water. I use 90% rubbing alcohol and mist my bath bomb mixture. The best way I can describe my ideal consistency is like fluffy snow. I have read a lot of people say wet sand but way too much moisture imo.

You may also be packing bombs too tight. I wouldnt recommend putting them in fridge. I only let mine sit in mold for 2-3 hours. Unmold and place in an old cupcake pan to avoid flat spots. I flip them one to dry evenly them package. I also avoid making bombs on rainy days.

I would refrain from using any botanicals or herbs until you have a tried and true base recipe. They can cause cracking too. Good luck!


----------



## TBandCW (Jun 5, 2017)

When you press the two sides together are you twisting them together?  Just press, don't twist.


----------



## jessymcc00 (Jun 23, 2017)

duckinatub said:


> I need to know what exact essential or f.o are you using...  also let me know, which order do you follow when you mix all the ingredients, we might change that as well


Hey!! i tried to follow your advice and they seem to be okay for two days but after that they either cracked or got soft (


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 23, 2017)

jessymcc00 said:


> Hey!! i tried to follow your advice and they seem to be okay for two days but after that they either cracked or got soft (



Strange. Our bath bathbombs are rock hard actually and they keep their form the same. They don't change after two days  especially. Try to decrease the carrier oils.


----------

